
And The Crowd Goes Wild - Garbage
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/530-And-The-Crowd-Goes-Wild.html
======
Claudus
_"The lower shoe is almost perpendicular to the camera. It measures 149-151px
from heel to toe. (I measured 149.91 pixels and added slop for inexact
measurements.)"_

Interesting article, but could have benefited from some basic trigonometry.

1) The shoe is not "almost perpendicular", if you view the larger image, you
can draw a selection box of roughly 50px in width by 150px in height (his shoe
is tilted more than 18 degrees), so his shoe length is closer to around 158px.
That puts his shoe "size" around 10.3".

2) His toe extends several pixels beyond where the "sole" ends, I don't know
how that factors into shoe measurements.

3) The author always refers to shoe size in inches, then comments that, "Since
shoes don't come in quarter fractions, this is likely a 9.5" shoe". I assume
he is referring to US Men's Shoe Sizes, but a size 9 1/2 shoe is not 9.5",
it's 10.5" (inches), and a size 10 shoe is 10.69", a 0.19 inch difference.
(<http://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/a/men_inches.htm>)

Since the original problem was "an associate of mine who asked if I could
identify a person's shoe size from a photo", assuming the other math is right,
158 pixels would be make the correct answer closer to a size 8 1/2 or 9 (in US
Men's Shoe sizes).

Of course, I could be completely off base here, since I only spent about 3 or
4 minutes thinking about this and didn't write an entire blog entry.

------
ChuckMcM
Nice discussion of photoshopping and pulling other data out of images. It
seems many PRC images are shopped for one reason or another which makes them
easy targets.

